# Durable Dog Beds



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone had good luck with dog beds that stand up to V's? The bed in her crate has lasted since we've had her, but we've gone through a few for next to our bed. The one that has lasted the longest is from Cabelas with a canvas material on the top. She just recently chewed through part of it. Anything with a fluffy or fleece top doesn't seem to stand up to her antics, so any advice would be much appreciated! Otherwise, she'll be on a blanket until she can appreciate a nice bed!


----------



## momofboys (Jun 8, 2015)

I've given up on dog beds for now. Copper chewed his first bed to bits one night in his crate after he was mad that he couldn't sleep in bed with my son instead. I then tried an old quilt as I thought it would offer a bit more padding. I thought wrong as the next morning I found the inside batting all over him and the inside of the crate. I'm down to just using thick old towels for now until he's out of his puppy teething chewing everything stage. At least they wash easy and I won't be upset if they get destroyed. However I did see some Kong beds that seemed like the top pad layer was a thick/hard to chew through material. May keep my eye out on this one for the future.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We order our feed delivered and it comes in a cardboard box per bag. For those destructo dogs we cut the box to fit several layers in the crate. They can chew to their heart's content and by the time their next food delivery is, we have a fresh "pad". The old goes in the recyle bin. Re-use, reduce, recycle and nobody gets upset! 

Ken


----------

